# .300 Win Mag OR Ultra Mag?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Which do / would you prefer and why?
Thinking of buying one of the two.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If there is any way you can shoot each do so. Each step up in velocity and trajectory you take has a price. You have to decide how much you want. I would choose the 300 Win Mag just because I can stand to practice with it. It is tolerable to shoot but right on the edge for me and then only if it doesn’t have some kind of noise maker on the end of the barrel. I don’t currently own one as I can’t hit anything past 300 yards anyway. I have had only one opportunity to shoot a 300 RUM which I politely declined after watching the owner touch off a couple. All of the 300 Win Mags I have been around were accurate.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

300 ULTRA MAG anyday anytime against the 300 win mag. :lol: :lol: Reason being the 300 RUM gives you the option of power level amunition. So basically you get a 3 in 1 gun. It is a little costly to shoot but the distance and knock down is incredible.
I wouldn't trade my 300 RUM for too many other guns. If you are set on the 300 win mag then shoot the powerlevel 2 bullets. You still have the the option to step it up.

Powerlevel 1= 30-06
Powerlevel 2= 300 Win Mag
Powerlevel 3= 300 Ultramag

I hope this helps


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Pheaz has great sdvise and I would only add one thing. If you are going to handload, I would go with the ultra hands down as it is a better overall design, has more potential, and can be loaded to handle any duty. That being said, if you are a guy who is going to shoot a box or so of factory stuff each year and just want an all purpose rifle, I would go with the Win Mag. It is more shootable to someone who is not used to the recoil of the big ultra and it will really effectively do the same things as the ultra. So bottom line is that the ultra is a handloaders choice while the win is better for the more casual factory load guy. good news is that you can't lose with either.----------SS


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! 
@Sprinville Shooter, im definitely more the casual buy a box of factory stuff, and thats the same thing i'd heard from others is that if you're a realoader the RUM is gonna be awesome.

I don't mind the extra recoil and id seen one with a ported barrel that significantly lowered recoil, making it easier than the win mag. But I don't know that I want to spend all that extra money. SO for me just for the all around good gun and use the 300 Win Mag is probably the way to go. I just was toying with the idea of the RUM and liked the sound of the extra power  but not really necessary for a guy like me.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

A 300 win mag, shooting a 180gr bullet will effectively kill anything you will ever hunt here on the North American continent at any range you wish to kill it at. No need for the RUM. Not only that, but the recoil of the RUM is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

"the recoil of the RUM is absolutely ridiculous" :roll: 


Man up and pull up your skirts It just lets you know what your shootin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> "the recoil of the RUM is absolutely ridiculous" :roll:
> 
> Man up and pull up your skirts It just lets you know what your shootin. :mrgreen:


So did you "man up" and put a muzzle brake on your 10 pound RUM?


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Both are great calibers, but the RUM really is a step up in performance.

Odds are you'll have to brake it to shoot it well.

Regular old 300 wins carry a pretty good punch and very few guys can shoot them accurately for very long without a brake. If it's strictly a hunting gun you might be ok getting it zeroed and that's about it. You want to shoot it much you'll brake it or want it in a 15lb monster. Same for the 300wsm.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Soooooo for a 300 win mag what brand is gonna be cheapest but still worth the money?
And why are remington 770's so inferior to the 700 and cheaper?
Any other recommendable brands that are closer in price range to the 770....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Watch KSL and buy a good condition used Rem. 700, Savage, Winchester or Ruger.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=15944623&cat=377&lpid=&search=300 win mag

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=15936724&cat=377&lpid=&search=300 win mag

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=15254468&cat=377&lpid=1&search=300 win mag


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Loke said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > "the recoil of the RUM is absolutely ridiculous" :roll:
> ...


Nope still to young and dumb I suppose :mrgreen:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Any one have any experience with this website??
They have great prices on guns, theres a savage for real cheap.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/14612


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

drsx said:


> Any one have any experience with this website??
> They have great prices on guns, theres a savage for real cheap.
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/14612


That gun is NOT a Savage. Savage makes those guns for Stevens, but they are not the same. That gun you are looking at will have a crappy trigger, poorly fit action, and a piece of junk plastic stock. You will be miles ahead, patiently watching KSL with cash in hand, waiting to pounce on a good deal. Why settle for a plastic, poorly built gun when you can have a fine weapon?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a Winchester model 70 WinLite 300 Win Mag that I could part with. It has a McMillan Kevlar stock, weighs in under 8 pounds with a Leupold 3-9 Compact scope.[attachment=0:2hppxpei]Win M 70 001.jpg[/attachment:2hppxpei]
I paid $800 for the rifle and over $300 for the scope in 1989. It can be yours today for $750.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I will chime in on the Remington model 770. And I think that if KennyC every sees this post he can chime in as well. The 770 is Remingtons beaten and neglected red headed step child. It is the funkiest ugliest looking gun on the market. It is a bolt action rifle that doesn't cycle rounds very well. The box magazine on this rifle will eject itself just to ruin your day. 

Imagine yourself out hunting with a trusty rifle. 

Now imagine yourself hunting with Carrot top as a companion. Yes... It is indeed that bad... I have heard of sling swivels coming undone, Rounds getting jammed in the chamber, Box magazines ejecting during a stalk raining unused shells on the ground and in rivers and I have also heard bad reviews of its accuracy. I wonder how many elk, deer, and moose have lived to see another day due to such an insufficient gun. 

I consider myself to be one of the forums biggest cheapskates and I would never consider purchasing a remington model 770. The model 700 is an entirely different gun and is the yard stick that is used to measure the performance of every other gun. Alternatives to the 770 are the Marlin XL7, Mossberg ATR, and even the Stevens model 200. 

If you want a gun to pass down to your children I would pick a Remington model 700, Ruger M77 or a Winchester Model 70. If you want to pass a heirloom down to them then Weatherby vanguard, Browning Medalion, or a nice Sako.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Great posts guys, thank you very much for the input and advice!

@Loke, thank you for the offer not quite ready to purchase anything right now, just doin my homework first. Then when i get some extra cash i'll be ready.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > Any one have any experience with this website??
> ...


Which Savage model would be the one you're referring to Joel? Or what one to watch out for, that site also has loads of others all really cheap it seems.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

drsx said:


> Which Savage model would be the one you're referring to Joel? Or what one to watch out for, that site also has loads of others all really cheap it seems.


The hunter series are decent guns if you go Savage. My personal preference in order is Rem. 700, Winchester Mod. 70, Ruger M77, Savage. I have the least experience with Savage and that is why it is last on the list. I have shot their "Police" .308 a fair amount and it is a great gun, but not available in the .300.

If you don't mind me asking, why are you set on a 300 or 300 RUM? Do you have other guns in the safe? What are they? How much are you willing/able to spend?


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

I personally don't like the 300 ultra, maybe I am a little girl, but I do shoot a 375 H&H on a regular basis with full power loads using 300 grain bullets. I would rather shoot the 375 anyday. More of a slower shove than a fast sharp stab like the 300 ultra. My all around favorite hunting gun is a 300 Win Mag, I have killed everything from 100 pound springbok up to a 1000lbs of Shiras moose with it. Eighty percent of those shots were one shot kills when I put the bullet where it was supposed to go. The moose was a one shot kill. I do reload and perfer a 200 grain bullet at around 3000 fps. Up to recently I liked the 200 grain Nosler accubonds as they are accurate and actually fly better than the 180's. But they are a little soft on African game where you have to break a shoulder to get to the heart or when you hit bone on a big North American game.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! I'd like to hear your load that pushes a 200gr at 3000fps out of a win mag? That's impressive.

I love accubonds.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I will chime in on the Remington model 770. And I think that if KennyC every sees this post he can chime in as well. The 770 is Remingtons beaten and neglected red headed step child. It is the funkiest ugliest looking gun on the market. It is a bolt action rifle that doesn't cycle rounds very well. The box magazine on this rifle will eject itself just to ruin your day.
> 
> I consider myself to be one of the forums biggest cheapskates and I would never consider purchasing a remington model 770. The model 700 is an entirely different gun and is the yard stick that is used to measure the performance of every other gun. Alternatives to the 770 are the Marlin XL7, Mossberg ATR, and even the Stevens model 200.
> 
> If you want a gun to pass down to your children I would pick a Remington model 700, Ruger M77 or a Winchester Model 70. If you want to pass a heirloom down to them then Weatherby vanguard, Browning Medalion, or a nice Sako.


I couldn't have said it better myself.
I am a big fan of brakes for target shooting but if you can't handle a gun at the bench without a brake then I wouldn't recomend it for hunting. I can shoot a 300 Wby quite a while without flinching. That's where I draw the line as far as a hunting/carry gun. If you can handle a RUM without flinching then that would be the best choice. If not, then the Win Mag totaly adequate for anything on this continent.
Start looking at Savages, Sakos and Rem 700s.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Mrad I use 73.0 Grains of Reloader 22 behind the 200 grain accubond. This is a max load so work up to it. It shoots fine in my gun, it also helps to have a 26" barrel to make 3000 fps.


----------

